# my dad picked up a nylon 66



## faststang90

my dad got a nylon 66 that's black and chrome today from a pawn shop for 199.99


----------



## DJ Niner

Sweet! They are about the lightest, reliable, high-quality, factory-made semi-auto .22 ever produced (was that enough qualifiers for everyone?). The last few used ones I saw in gun shops around here were selling in the $400 range. Seriously. Even beat-up examples were worth $350 or more, and they were actually selling at those prices.

I won't bore everyone with my tales of buying those at garage/rummage sales for $50-$60 in my youth, cleaning them up, using them for a year or so, and then selling them for around $100. 

Whoops -- too late... :mrgreen:


----------



## faststang90

mines the one on the top.


----------



## DJ Niner

A matched pair! VERY nice!

If you have some previous experience with this model, I guess I probably don't have to warn you about the challenge of detail-stripping and reassembling a Nylon 66? Summary: a real pain.


----------



## faststang90

mine is the seneca green and his is black. I took his apart tonight and cleaned it. its just 2 screws on the side and one on the bottom bolt. I think they are easy to take apart and clean. the first time I did it I watch youtube to see how to do it.


----------



## Scorpion8

That's a great price. The black-stock-silver-chrome-receiver versions were marked "AB" for Apache Black. Back in the day when it was okay to use American Indian names. I absolutely love my Nylon 66 and the thing is a blast to shoot all-day-long.


----------



## DJ Niner

faststang90 said:


> mine is the seneca green and his is black. I took his apart tonight and cleaned it. its just 2 screws on the side and one on the bottom bolt. I think they are easy to take apart and clean. the first time I did it I watch youtube to see how to do it.


Yes, field-strip is easy (receiver cover, bolt, and barrel, IIRC). Detail-strip is when you take everything out of the action, including the little pins and springs and such. Not recommended. Pain in the butt to reassemble after detail-stripping. Only reason I did it was to "clean up" the sear surface, in hopes of improving the trigger. Didn't help, all for naught.


----------



## faststang90

we took it to the gun range today to make sure it worked and it did have a problem the first set of ammo. it worked great after that one time.


----------



## shootbrownelk

I saw two Remington nylon 66's at a gun show last weekend. I spotted them at 9:00 when the show opened, made a quick trip around the tables on the outside walls (25-30 minutes) and when I got back to where they were at earlier...they had disappeared. They both sold almost instantaneously. The vendor said he came down a bit on them (one guy bought both) and he had them priced at $400.00 each. Are they collectable now?


----------



## Slowalkintexan

I don't think they are collectible. I have several of them, including the ones made in Brazil,,, after , I understand, Remington shipped the tooling there because it was wearing out.???? At best, it's a serviceable gun, accuracy is only fair,. I don't remember what they were brand new.,, bought all mine used several years ago for less than $100 each.


----------



## Bisley

I never got to shoot one, but I wanted one bad, when I was a kid. They did a publicity stunt demonstration of a guy shooting something like 2000 thrown 2x2 wooden blocks with only three misses. All the sporting magazines had pictures of the guy sitting on the pile of blocks, holding the rifle.

Edit:

Apparently, I mis-remembered this event. Here's what Wikipedia says:



> Tom Frye[edit]
> 
> In 1959, champion Tom Frye of Remington Arms Company broke Ad Topperwein's aerial shooting record for shooting 2¼ inch cubes of wood thrown in to the air. He managed to hit 100,004 of the 100,010 wooden blocks - using several Remington Nylon 66 semi-automatic .22 Long Rifle rifles - over a period of 14 straight days. However although the same size of target was used, the comparison to Topperwein's record is disputed because of the test conditions. Firstly the shooting was undertaken in distances less than the regulation 30 ft (9.1 m). Secondly Frye's thrower tossed the target blocks over his shoulder along the line of sight of the gun. In contrast Topperwein's thrower stood beyond the regulation distance tossing the blocks vertically into the air.[5] In 1963, he had a run of 800 straight clay singles in trap shooting.[6][7]
> 
> John Huffer[edit]


----------



## SailDesign

Bisley said:


> I never got to shoot one, but I wanted one bad, when I was a kid. They did a publicity stunt demonstration of a guy shooting something like 2000 thrown 2x2 wooden blocks with only three misses. All the sporting magazines had pictures of the guy sitting on the pile of blocks, holding the rifle.


I remember that. Impressive.


----------



## Bisley

I edited that post, above.

I also wanted a Hi-Standard Double-Nine revolver, a few years later, and even saved my lawn-mowing money to buy one. But my dad said I was too young, and talked me into buying a Mossberg shotgun with the money. But I ran across a nice one a few years ago and bought it for a great price - $200. It cost about $65 when I tried to buy it the first time.


----------



## SailDesign

I remember looking longingly at a Ruger Single-Six back in '86 or so.... Finally bought one a month ago - some price difference!


----------



## Bisley

The Double-Nine I wanted was a plain-Jane blued model, which were selling for $300 when I bought this nickel plated one with fake pearl grips. I'm not crazy about fake pearl, but I was awed by it at the time. A friend offered this one to me for $100. I offered him $300 for this one, but he would only take $200.


----------



## SailDesign

Bisley said:


> The Double-Nine I wanted was a plain-Jane blued model, which were selling for $300 when I bought this nickel plated one with fake pearl grips. I'm not crazy about fake pearl, but I was awed by it at the time. A friend offered this one to me for $100. I offered him $300 for this one, but he would only take $200.


Right purty! 

Know what you mean about the fake pearl, but as long as it shoots OK those can be changed out sometime, I assume.


----------



## faststang90

yeah I have found a few nylon 66's at pawn shops. I been looking for a nylon 77 but I have not found any of them.


----------



## ParkerBoy

I had the Seneca Green Nylon 66 back when I was a kid. Bought it new, with paper route money, I think it was about $60. I really hated the sights on it and eventually sold it and bought a Ruger 10/22 right about the time that they came out. I see the Nylon 66s at the gun shows pretty regularly, but never had a need to own another. I'm glad that they are appreciated, they are a neat looking gun.


----------



## DJ Niner

For a short while, Remington made a whole series of Nylon .22 rifles, including a lever action (model 76) and several bolt-action models (models 10, 11, and 12). The detachable-magazine-fed model 77 was also sold as the model 10C, and I bought one of those used in the late 1980s. It worked fine for a while, then it started to mis-feed almost every shot. I think the magazine guide had gotten bent while hunting, and the magazine was no longer int he correct position to feed the rounds into the chamber. I was complaining about it to a friend, and he offered to buy it for a repair project in his gunsmith course, so I let it go cheap.

I generally prefer detachable magazine .22 rifles over tube magazine rifles, but in the case of the Nylon 66 vs Nylon 77, I think the tube version is the way to go.

More info at the link below, if anyone wants to read-up and see some old photos:
Link>>> Remington (Rem.) Nylon .22 Rifles; Nylon 66, 76, 77, 10, 11, 12
You can also run a search by model number (use "Nylon 76 rifle" for the lever-action) to see more photos.

I think they were cool guns, just ahead of their time. 
I'd probably still buy a bolt-action version if I found one at a reasonable price.


----------



## reff

I agree the Remington nylon 66 is a great gun....they are getting harder to find. If you can find one....buy it, the re-sale is only going to go up. I just put mine to the back of my safe and hang on to it....still fun to shoot!!


----------



## jyo

I got my first Nylon 66 way back when---traded a pocketknife for it---it must have been shot a million rounds without any cleaning---very tricky to detail strip (had one of those JB Wood books to show how to take apart---NOT recommended!). Anyway, I shot that thing a bunch, and then a good friend told me he was moving to Texas and would I please sell him that little rifle---he explained that it was the only firearm his wife could hold up and shoot because she had upper body damage from a car crash and the Nylon 66 was the only lightweight rifle she could handle. I really didn't want to sell the gun, but he was my friend and I figured I could always find another one.
Well, I had two other Ruger 10-22s and an old Belgium made Browning 22-Auto so I wasn't lacking for 22s. I didn't realize the prices Nylon 66s were going for these days---then found a very nice (really pretty mint) example standard brown 66 for a reasonable price of $200---the gun appeared not to be fired much at all---so now I finally have another Nylon 66---it ain't going nowhere---besides, my wife now thinks it's hers...


----------



## Zsnark

Gunners,

Got my Nylon 66 in 1969 (I'm old) at Sears for $37. Shot it a fair amount then decided to take it apart for a thorough cleaning or something. When I delivered all the pieces to my trusty gunsmith in a box, he only charged me $40 to put it back together (maybe 1986 or so). It baffles me why they don't still make them. They shoot all the time, every time; and, are reasonably accurate. I recommend your not doing anything "thorough" with this little piece of history. The only thing that has ever gone wrong with it is my taking it apart and a rare cartridge failure.

Got a question...how did somebody get a decent scope on the 66. Anything except the simplest ".22 tube" came off. I'd like to know 'cause I have resumed shooting it after a long period with a 10/22 Mannlicher which I love dearly.

be well,

AAW


----------



## DJ Niner

It's been a long time, but I think I remember using Burris steel .22-style rings on my Nylon 66, with no problems. I know a few other folks who have had ring-slippage problems with grooved .22 receivers have used vertically-split rings that clamp very tightly, but although they are inexpensive, effective and common, I am not a fan of their appearance. 

You could run a internet search for "vertical split .22 rings" and see what pops up, or just search for the aluminum version made by Leupold (search for "Leupold .22 rings" and add the following model numbers for the finish you want: 56533 for Matte, 57405 for Gloss, and 57410 for silver).


----------



## CW

Nice Apache.

I remember a couple people I knew in the mid 70's, including my step-father, had them [all were brown] and loved them. I thought the rear loading was weird compared to my Glenfield.

I did want the bolt action pistol - .221 Fireball, XP 100.


----------



## faststang90

my dad sold me his 66 and I found a 77 at the pawn shop.


----------



## DJ Niner

That's weird; I also bought one a couple of weeks ago at a gun show! It's getting cleaned-up right now, and I'm gonna have to either scope it or replace the rear sight (both screws are broken), but other than that, it's in pretty decent shape for a rifle made in 1962 (you can "date" them by using the barrel code). Mine is so old, serial numbers weren't required when it was made, so it doesn't have one (they started adding serial numbers to these guns in 1967). Here's a good article describing the Nylon series of rifles:

NylonRifles.com » Introduction to the Remington Nylon Rifles

There is also a way to "date" these rifles (month and year it was produced) by the code on the barrel; info on serial numbers and date codes can be found here:

NylonRifles.com » Manufacturer?s Date Codes


----------



## faststang90

thanks. it has 3 letters and numbers on it YWZ 70 barrel on. also on stock part it has monawk 10C


----------



## berettatoter

I don't believe they made as many black stocked versions, as they did the brown. Nice rifle OP.


----------



## faststang90

they had a black and chrome 66 one but he was asking I think it was 399.00


----------



## lovtruth

faststang90 said:


> my dad got a nylon 66 that's black and chrome today from a pawn shop for 199.99
> View attachment 994


That takes me back, it might have been my first that wasn't a bb or pellet gun. Talk about accurate, I could hit anything at what seemed like any distance. The plastic wood grain stock. Wish i still had it. I had alot of fun with that one.


----------



## dirtygary

DJ Niner said:


> A matched pair! VERY nice!
> 
> If you have some previous experience with this model, I guess I probably don't have to warn you about the challenge of detail-stripping and reassembling a Nylon 66? Summary: a real pain.


I did it once following UTube instructions. Got it apart and back together and I was soo proud of myself. Like conquering the beast. It was not THAT bad, but without the good instructions I would have pulled my hair out!


----------



## faststang90

I know this is a old post but I got the one from my dad and I picked up a 77 from the pawn shop also


----------



## Clerk

faststang90 said:


> my dad got a nylon 66 that's black and chrome today from a pawn shop for 199.99
> View attachment 994


faststang,

Those rifle were timeless and should have stayed into production. I have one in standard blue form and works flawlessly. I wish they had sling lanyards though.

Clerk


----------



## Slowalkintexan

I understand the reason Remington stopped selling them is because the machinery was wearing,,,(the molds, etc) and the costs to rebuilt would put the price of the gun in a range they didn’t want to be in.So they shipped all the workings to Brazil, where they were made for a few more years.


----------



## Longhorn1986

I bought one at a gun show a couple months back that was made in August of 1959 . It's a reminder of the one my dad had back in the 1960s when I was a kid. Unfortunately that one was stolen out of his truck.


----------

